# 43 and thinking of having 1 cycle of IVF



## woodpecker (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi haven't posted before - I'm thinking of having 1 cycle of IVF (can only afford one) with my own eggs and donor sperm. The stats are grim - around 2%. Unless I can find somewhere with better stats, or my levels show I'm 'younger than my age', I won't go for it. I've worked hard to get my head round not being a Mum, but it seems I'm not quite ready to give up. 

Does anyone have any advice? I'm basically looking for the best clinic in London or abroad that will give me the best possible chance of getting pregnant. 

Thanks!


----------



## julie sutton (May 29, 2008)

woodpecker said:


> Hi haven't posted before - I'm thinking of having 1 cycle of IVF (can only afford one) with my own eggs and donor sperm. The stats are grim - around 2%. Unless I can find somewhere with better stats, or my levels show I'm 'younger than my age', I won't go for it. I've worked hard to get my head round not being a Mum, but it seems I'm not quite ready to give up.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice? I'm basically looking for the best clinic in London or abroad that will give me the best possible chance of getting pregnant.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## julie sutton (May 29, 2008)

Hello, I haven't posted before but have been reading this site for the last three years whilst I have been trying to conceive.  I am now 43 and 27 weeks pregnant.  Had three cycles at a local clinic but because of my age searched for a London clinic who treated the over 40's.  Found the Lister Hospital to be the best and was successful on my third cycle with them.  I did have the ovarian reserve test which showed me to have a very low reserve but I persevered and got eight eggs on the last cycle (maximum of three on previous ones), five fertilised and three went on to be blastocysts and the maths worked!

Best of luck!


----------



## elisahack (May 23, 2007)

Hi Ladies  

Just wanted to say thank you so much for sharing that with us Julie, found it very encouraging what you shared with us, so again thank you Julie we appreciate your great news.

I am nearly 42 and have had 4 attempts with ISCI but no success.  How did you rate Lister and what price are you looking at for a cycle of isci.

All the best Julie and Woodpecker

love Elisa xx


----------



## ClaryRose (Jan 26, 2006)

Following surgery last summer, I was told my best possible chance of conceiving with my own eggs,  was to go to the Lister by my gynaecologist whom I trust implicitly.  They are working with women of 'our age' more and more and have lots of experience.  Abroad seems to be more of an option once you reach the point of needing egg donation.  All the very best of luck  CR


----------



## heart1964 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello everyone 

Julie - congratulations - fantastic news that you have conceived at the Lister!  I almost went there but because of refurbishment they couldn't start until end of March so I have just done an IVF cycle at Create Health in Wimbledon.  I also liked the sound of the mild IVF they do there because it is less drugs, and similar results to Lister, but it was not successful  .  Considering options now and still thinking of Lister, but we are also considering DE abroad.  Have to be realistic.  Sorry, but do you mind me asking how much it was - we didn't get this info at the consultation.  Saw fantastic consultant - really impressive.

I have to say though that the stats are very depressing.  I think I just felt I had to try.  Even at Lister it was less than 5%, same as Create really.  I was given these figs at Lister - age 43-44, from 372 patients there were 27 ongoing pregnancies/babies delivered.  ARGC, which is supposed to be the best clinic, told me that they had only had one live birth at my age - 44.


Sorry everyone - don't want to be negative, Julie has proved it can be done!  Woodpecker, I think if you can afford it Lister is probably best although I know Create Health in Wimbldon has success with early 40's and they are a lot cheaper.

All the best to everyone.

Heart xx


----------



## fifiona (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi honey, I am 43 and 7weeks pregant with my own eggs, thanks to the team at Hammersmith Hospital.

I would not worry tooo much about the stats etc. find somewhere you feel comforatble with. preferably a teaching hospital with lots of experience.  

ARGC have great rates but refused to treat me ( as did many other clinics!) 

Go for it girly

Fi


----------



## moon light (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi Fi. 

Well done and congratulation on your pregnancy . i wonder how did you get referral to Hammersmith Hospital. I called them and said i need  a referral. I am  a 40+ and had a Neg ICSI this month.

Thank You. 

Farsa


----------



## laurainhk (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck with your pregnancy. Very inspiring!

I am 44 but will be 45 by the time i start my first IVF cycle in July. Crazy? Maybe. But i wouldn't find peace without trying at least once with my own eggs. I am trying to be philosophical about it. I know the odds are against me, but nobody knows whether my eggs are too old or are as young as i feel and i look. One thing is sure: people age differently and at a different pace. My lifestyle was a bit wild, but i never experienced high levels of stress.
For instance my mum was already menopausal at my age, her periods stopped at age 44, while my FSH is still relatively low, and my periods are regular. 
My life is so different from hers at my age: I still have a very strong sex drive, i have a younger partner (who doesn't want children, that's why i am sailing solo as far as IVF is concerned!)  while my mum lost interest in sex quite early in her marriage. I have a demanding job, but enjoy it and find it very rewarding, she was always tired and stressed. I enjoy outdoor activities, do yoga and swim, she hated sports. I eat healthy, she thinks that steak and fries is a balanced meal.
So, even if we are genetically related, our bodies and minds are quite different.

I know women who conceived naturally at my age. It does happen.
So, i have decided to embark on this IVF cycle abroad hoping for a miracle. If it doesn't work, at least i get to visit the Czech Republic! I am quite excited about traveling to that region, and the experience will be worthwhile, whatever the outcome. I haven't driven for 10 years (in Hong Kong i don't need to) but am planning to rent a car and explore the countryside around Brno. I can't wait to go!


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

Woodpecker, I wldnt bother with the lister. I can assure you that the care and ideas they have are no better than anywhere else. they have better surroundings and flat screen tvs though. 

what i would do if I were you is to ttc naturally/with IUI donor sperm and injectables. You will probably find that the stats are very soimilar in terms of chance and the cost about a 1/7th! you will be able to try much more often which is exactly what we need at our age. 

Id also get an AMH test done. Ditto antral follicle counts. the higher each is the better. 

good luck


----------



## jane39 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi

Id Like to tru diui with injectibles but dont know where to start, donor sperm is so hard to get hold of.

any help advice would be appreciated...

jane x


----------



## Lucky1968 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi, I wouldn't get hung up on the stats.  I got pregnant with my own eggs at 39 with IVF on the first try.  The stats were very much against us too and I had additional fertility issues to the whole age thing and I wondered if we were mad to even try.  My partner just said that the stats were irrelevant as for us it would either be 100% successful or not.

Find the clinic that you are happiest with and think that you have the best shot with.  Set yourself a limit of times you'll try and then just leave it to fate.  You might get lucky and even if you don't you won't spend the rest of your life wondering what if.


----------

